# Appositional Clause in Q.10 of Shorter Catechism?



## RamistThomist (Aug 21, 2007)

Q. 10. How did God create man?
A. God created man male and female, after his own image, i*n knowledge, righteousness, and holiness, with dominion over the creatures.*

Does the bold section apposite or define the previous section?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 21, 2007)

Not sure I understand the question, but this is the LC's text to the same point:
Q. 17.How did God create man?
A. After God had made all other creatures, he created man male and female;k formed the body of the man of the dust of the ground,l and the woman of a rib of the man;m endued them with living, reasonable, and immortal souls;n made them after his own image,o in knowledge,p righteousness, and holiness,q having the law of God written in their hearts,r and power to fulfill it,s with dominion over the creatures;t yet subject to fall.u 
k. Gen. 1:27.
l. Gen. 2:7.
m. Gen. 2:22.
n. Gen. 2:7, with Job 35:11, and Eccles. 12:7, and Matt. 10:28, & Luke 23:43.
o. Gen. 1:27.
p. Col. 3:10.
q. Eph. 4:24.
r. Rom. 2:14–15.
s. Eccles. 7:29.
t. Gen. 1:28.
u. Gen. 3:6; Eccles. 7:29.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion:

Is in knowledge, righteousness, and holiness, with dominion over the creatures = to the Image of God?


----------



## SRoper (Aug 21, 2007)

"In knowledge, righteousness, and holiness" is how we are in the image of God, but it is not exhaustive. I don't know if "with dominion over the creatures" has to do with God's image or how we were created. "God created man male and female, with dominion over the creatures" seems to make sense.


----------

